# Tourist VISA information for UK passport holder currently in Dubai (on holiday)



## Mr G O'Rilla (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm trying my best to not have to return to the UK but I'm having a great deal of trouble getting definitive information from the Thai consulate in Dubai or the embassy when I phone.

I need to know if I can extend the tourist visa beyond the normal 1 month. The Thai consulate in dubai says that I cannot and the 1 month + quarantine is all I can do. They also told me that I have to return to the UK to get a special tourist visa.

Does anyone know the answers to these questions?


----------

